# Java Ferns



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey guys...just got some new plants for my tank and I want to tie some java fern to some driftwood I have and I was wondering what was the best way. was thinking rubberbands or something, but I thought I would ask the P-furians first







are rubberbands toxic in anyway? thanks in advance


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Gaijin987 said:


> hey guys...just got some new plants for my tank and I want to tie some java fern to some driftwood I have and I was wondering what was the best way. was thinking rubberbands or something, but I thought I would ask the P-furians first :nod: are rubberbands toxic in anyway? thanks in advance


try fishing line, its clear and shouldnt pollute your water


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

rubberbands are fine....i used little ones for my first java ferns, now that they have taken root onto the driftwood, nothing is needed to hold them down...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I prefer to use fishing line.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

right on, thanks guys


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess I'll be using a rubber band then.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Cotton thread


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

will java fer and moss root on plastic ornaments?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i wouldnt go with rubber bands i tryed it and i noticed it brakes down and i lost my whole batch of babys i blaim it on that


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

I used dark colored fishing line and you cant even see it.


----------

